# 08/26 Raw Discussion Thread: King of the Ring action continues with two huge matches



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Smoothie King Center, New Orleans, LA*​


> The 2019 King of the Ring tournament rolls into New Orleans as Ricochet battles Drew McIntyre, and The Miz locks up with Baron Corbin. Who will be the final two red brand Superstars to advance to the next round?











*Ricochet faces Drew McIntyre in King of the Ring clash*​


> One week after Ricochet’s successful team-up with The Miz against Drew McIntyre and Baron Corbin, WWE’s resident superhero goes one-on-one with the savage Scotsman in the first round of the King of the Ring tournament.
> 
> The imposing McIntyre has a clear size advantage in this high-stakes matchup, but Ricochet is riding a wave of momentum following his tag team win this past Monday night. Will the high-flyer get one step closer to officially becoming King Ricochet on Monday night, or will McIntyre crush those dreams with a Claymore Kick?











*The Miz squares off against Baron Corbin in first-round King of the Ring bout*​


> Not long ago, Baron Corbin was the Constable of Raw, and he’s looking to add King to his list of monikers in the King of the Ring tournament. However, the first round of the tourney puts The Lone Wolf up against The Miz, who’s no stranger to lofty descriptors himself: In addition to being WWE’s A-Lister, Miz is, like Corbin, a Money in the Bank winner, but he’s also a former WWE Champion, a two-time United States Champion, an eight-time Intercontinental Champion, a seven-time Tag Team Champion and, oh yeah, a soon-to-be two-time father.
> 
> Miz certainly has the experience and accolades to put Corbin away in the King of the Ring tourney, but the calculating Corbin is as ruthless as they come – he infamously retired WWE Hall of Famer Kurt Angle at WrestleMania, after all. Will we soon witness the ascent of King Corbin?











*Bayley takes on Nikki Cross following “A Moment of Bliss” interruption*​


> SmackDown Women’s Champion Bayley invaded “A Moment of Bliss” on SmackDown LIVE to knock Charlotte Flair off her pedestal and onto her backside. Following that interruption, Alexa Bliss’ best friend and her fellow WWE Women’s Tag Team Champion Nikki Cross aims for payback when she battles Bayley one-on-one on Raw.
> 
> With The Goddess in her corner, Cross looks to make a statement against Bayley in this non-title contest. Can Nikki score a “Moment” of her own, or will the SmackDown Women’s Champion build key momentum as she prepares to defend her title against Charlotte at WWE Clash of Champions?











*Seth Rollins & Braun Strowman bring the Raw Tag Team Titles to New Orleans*​


> Although Braun Strowman clearly has his eyes locked on Seth Rollins’ Universal Championship, The Monster Among Men and The Beastslayer proved to be a strong team this past Monday night on Raw, conquering Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson to become Raw Tag Team Champions despite the attempted intervention of United States Champion AJ Styles.
> 
> What’s next for this strange-but-successful pairing, and how will The O.C. respond to their defeat?











*Sasha Banks faces Natalya in The Boss’ first match since WrestleMania*​


> After Sasha Banks returned and brutally attacked the already injured Natalya two times in as many weeks, The Queen of Harts will collide with The Boss this Monday night on Raw, as first reported by TheWrap.com.
> 
> In addition the story indicates that Banks will kick off Raw when she addresses the WWE Universe.
> 
> Although Banks has been on a tear since re-emerging with a new look and a new attitude, this will be her first match since this year’s WrestleMania back in April. Will Natalya suffer her fury once again, or will The Queen of Harts attain retribution against the disrespectful Boss?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Likely Corbin will go over Miz, he's in a real rut right now.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Watch them put Ricochet over McIntyre and Corbin over Miz.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Whoever wins the Ricochet vs. Drew match will probably go all the way to the finals. So that should be a fun one if they give it time.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Corbin vs Miz is an annoying match for me. My two favourites, and neither of them should be eating another loss. I know Miz is never going to get to amount to anything ever again, he'll be a jobber until the day he dies, unless he finds whatever blackmail material Seth Rollins has on the McMahons to get his push. But still I want to get my hopes up and he shouldn't be eating anymore losses. That Shane feud killed the guy, while everyone bitching about poor KO and how hes going in the Shane feud, Miz was actually treated how people pretend KO is being treated in his Shane feud. He needs big wins, but so does Corbin. And Corbin is liked a little bit more by the McMahons, not as much as people pretend but Baron is higher up in the pecking order than Miz so he has more chance of going all the way.

Just going to suck watching Miz eat another loss when he should be in the Main Event. And thats made even worse seeing that useless sack on donkey crap Seth Rollins still stinking up the Main Event.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Apparently Becky isn't there, so literally the only thing to watch for is a possible Bray appearance, which isn't guaranteed. Hopefully Bryan, Roman and THE VINTNERS are on the show, that is the only engaging storyline in WWE right now.

Miz and McIntyre are miles better than Ricochet and Corbin, which means Ricochet and Corbin will win lol.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

This wildcard rule can't end soon enough. Bayley vs. Cross again?

Also no Becky being there for a week ago will suck for Sasha, unless they pre-taped segments of these two getting physical again. Sasha needs to move onto better things other than attacking Natalya.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> This wildcard rule can't end soon enough. Bayley vs. Cross again?
> 
> Also no Becky being there for a week ago will suck for Sasha, unless they pre-taped segments of these two getting physical again. Sasha needs to move onto better things other than attacking Natalya.


Becky's not there for 2 weeks apparently. I assume that's why they've kept the Sasha/Nattie thing going until she's back.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Becky's not there for 2 weeks apparently. I assume that's why they've kept the Sasha/Nattie thing going until she's back.


Yeah going by the events page Becky should be back for the September 2nd RAW.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Becky's not there for 2 weeks apparently. I assume that's why they've kept the Sasha/Nattie thing going until she's back.


Yeah, I know, which will drag things dow a bit. Happy for Becky and she deserves time off. Still her not being there will suck for Sasha, who will likely continue messing around with Natalya until Becky comes back. 

Only positive is that the Becky/Sasha program will continue after Clash of Champions.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

I predict there will be a miscommunication between our strange bedfellows tag team champions and tensions will rise.


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Also no Becky being there for a week ago will suck for Sasha, unless they pre-taped segments of these two getting physical again. Sasha needs to move onto better things other than attacking Natalya.


This. 
Becky deserves her time off and I hope she enjoys it. 
They do need to keep this moving along. Even if it's Sasha having the damn squash match against Nattie. Despite Nattie's ~injury, Sasha will probably get cheered again.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbin better win or Im going to complain online incessantly.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Becky's not there? That means we have at least a bit of time where WWE won't be tempted to do some Seth & Becky stuff lol.

I'm here for Drew hopefully moving on in the KOTR tournament and to see Seth. And Sasha too. And maybe Roman if he's a wildcard.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So let's see what is there to look forward to on this RAW?

No Becky as she is taking some time off and no Reigns in the preview. So unless Charlotte shows up that leaves only the follow up with Sasha to look forward to even tho she will probably just interact with Bayley which is the very thing they should be avoiding now.

We'll see.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> So let's see what is there to look forward to on this RAW?
> 
> No Becky as she is taking some time off and no Reigns in the preview. So unless Charlotte shows up that leaves only the follow up with Sasha to look forward to even tho she will probably just interact with Bayley which is the very thing they should be avoiding now.
> 
> We'll see.


Charlotte and Roman have been doing the South American tour until tonight, so they most likely wll get the night off tomorrow, although Drew was the one facing Roman on that tour and he has a match tomorrow, so who knows?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Charlotte and Roman have been doing the South American tour until tonight, so they most likely wll get the night off tomorrow.


Yeah they have been busy down there. Charlotte has also been facing Ember while Bayley seems to have missed those shows so I wonder what's up with that.

But yeah, can see them taking the time off tomorrow like you said, neither is advertised for RAW and Charlotte is not advertised for SD.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah they have been busy down there. Charlotte has also been facing Ember while Bayley seems to have missed those shows so I wonder what's up with that.
> 
> But yeah, can see them taking the time off tomorrow like you said, neither is advertised for RAW and Charlotte is not advertised for SD.


I think Bayley may have asked for the weekend off to go to Peyton's wedding today, apparently she was in California during the weekend, and that's where the ceremony took place; she is close to the IIconics since they used to live at her place when they first move in from Australia to America. Which also means no IIconics next week but that was to be expected


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> I think Bayley may have asked for the weekend off to go to Peyton's wedding today, apparently she was in California during the weekend, and that's where the ceremony took place; she is close to the IIconics since they used to live at her place when they first move in from Australia to America. Which also means no IIconics next week but that was to be expected


Ah, that may explain her missing the shows this weekend then.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

man i hope we see bayley get hers for that RUDE interruption last week. BlissCross should gang up on her.

and it could be interesting seeing how they set up the tag team and universal titles for the next PPV. maybe a winner take all thing where if the Club wins the tag titles, aj wins the UV title.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> man i hope we see bayley get hers for that RUDE interruption last week. BlissCross should gang up on her.
> .


Damn man, I love the enthusiasm. Hope you enjoy the show and BlissCross wreak havoc on Bayley's ass!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Ricochet and Corbin winning is my guess.

Miz seems to be used as a stepping stone for others these days.

Sasha and Becky, plus the 24/7 Championship drama. Looking forward to those two things.

Glad that Braun is being used more again but i'm not feeling this "tag team Champs with the enemy" thing because we all know that is temporary.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wonder why they did Ricochet and Drew. Those two I figured both would go deep into the tourney. Hoping Corbin gets his first win in about 5 months tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Some "rumor" saying that Shane will enter this tournament replacing someone and that he'll go on to win it.

Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> *Apparently Becky isn't there*, so literally the only thing to watch for is a possible Bray appearance, which isn't guaranteed. Hopefully Bryan, Roman and THE VINTNERS are on the show, that is the only engaging storyline in WWE right now.
> 
> Miz and McIntyre are miles better than Ricochet and Corbin, which means Ricochet and Corbin will win lol.





SayWhatAgain! said:


> *Becky's not there for 2 weeks apparently.* I assume that's why they've kept the Sasha/Nattie thing going until she's back.





Dolorian said:


> *Yeah going by the events page Becky should be back for the September 2nd RAW.*


:fuckthis


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Sasha is kicking off RAW and having her in ring comeback! hope she makes Nattie tap out and moves on to Becky 1vs1.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165987080071069697


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

sara sad said:


> Sasha is kicking off RAW and having her in ring comeback! hope she makes Nattie tap out and moves on to Becky 1vs1.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165987080071069697


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :fuckthis:fuckthis

For fucks sake Sasha shouldn't be getting back in the ring until Clash of Champions, they need to make her a bigger deal than this. Becky broke Natalya's arm what is this no selling shit


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :fuckthis:fuckthis
> 
> For fucks sake Sasha shouldn't be getting back in the ring until Clash of Champions, they need to make her a bigger deal than this


I kinda agree but Meh they need to get rid of Nattie before she deals with Becky. 

So I'll Allow it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

sara sad said:


> I kinda agree but Meh they need to get rid of Nattie before she deals with Becky.
> 
> So I'll Allow it.


I hate it, that's like having The Fiend have his first match on RAW and not Summerslam


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> :fuckthis


Indeed. Even tho The Bex deserves her time off to rest.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I hate it, that's like having The Fiend have his first match on RAW and not Summerslam


As long as she absolutely DESTROYS Nattie I think it won't be bad. it would be great if Nattie shows some color (Yeah seriously doubt that happens in the women's division but it would be great)


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :fuckthis:fuckthis
> 
> For fucks sake Sasha shouldn't be getting back in the ring until Clash of Champions, they need to make her a bigger deal than this. Becky broke Natalya's arm what is this no selling shit


It _could be_ better than you think. 
Natalya could have her arm all bandaged up and Sasha just keeps attacking it. It ends with Sasha getting herself disqualified because she's being too vicious.

We can only hope that ends Natalya's involvement.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Indeed. Even tho The Bex deserves her time off to rest.


Yeah true, she just got engaged too so I can't really complain too much. 

I need my weekly Becky fix though. :sadbecky



sara sad said:


> As long as she absolutely DESTROYS Nattie I think it won't be bad. it would be great if Nattie shows some color (Yeah seriously doubt that happens in the women's division but it would be great)





aliasocfan said:


> It _could be_ better than you think.
> Natalya could have her arm all bandaged up and Sasha just keeps attacking it. It ends with Sasha getting herself disqualified because she's being too vicious.
> 
> We can only hope that ends Natalya's involvement.


Hopefully it is as you all say. Sasha can't be taking offense looking weak upon her return, especially when she hasn't even cut a promo or given us her reasoning for coming back. That's what I'm afraid of. WWE is going to ruin the entire intrigue of her return if they have a hurt Nattie get significant "revenge" offense in on Sasha, which would piss me off.

She has a special aura right now and they need to protect her by all means possible. Having her return to the ring tonight feels cheap. There is nothing else in WWE remotely close to being as interesting outside of The Fiend so they can't fuck it up.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sasha's been off for a minute, she can use the practice and if anything, Natalya could go in the ring so this isn't a bad first match back.

Predictions for KOTR: Miz and Drew


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah true, she just got engaged too so I can't really complain too much.
> 
> I need my weekly Becky fix though. :sadbecky


Same, she deserves her rest but like you I need my weekly Becky fix. She is the cornerstone of RAW and the show just doesn't do much for me without her in it. Hopefully with Sasha back they do something interesting.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I assume Corbin wins over Miz and Ricochet over Drew. Makes sense though, because Im guessing Miz will be going after Nakamura and the IC Title on SD? 

I hope for Natalya's sake that she makes it out of her match with Sasha uninjured. The Botch machine has been off for quite awhile now.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It's good that Becky won't be at RAW tonight. Let's see how much interest Sasha can generate as the main attraction on the show tonight.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I feel like Miz and Corbin have't won a match since like prior to Mania. One of them about to get W they are long due for. Hopefully BDBC. Drew and Ricochet could go either way seeing as after Corbin I think those two would be my picks to win. (I dislike Drew and hate Ricochet, but the way WWE books things would lead me to believe this could happen). Worst case scenario is Corbin wins and loses a heel/heel match in a one-sided Drew match. I expect some type of fuckery tonight.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bradatar said:


> I feel like Miz and Corbin have't won a match since like prior to Mania. One of them about to get W they are long due for. Hopefully BDBC. Drew and Ricochet could go either way seeing as after Corbin I think those two would be my picks to win. (I dislike Drew and hate Ricochet, but the way WWE books things would lead me to believe this could happen). Worst case scenario is Corbin wins and loses a heel/heel match in a one-sided Drew match. I expect some type of fuckery tonight.



Sadly Corbin isnt winning KOTR. His only chance was to face KO in the finals and have Shane screw Owens there, but thats done. Theres no face for him to go against on the SD side now. I highly doubt Gable or Ali make the final. Pretty sure the final is Ricochet vs. Andrade. Corbin will win tonight and lose to Cedric next round.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Sadly Corbin isnt winning KOTR. His only chance was to face KO in the finals and have Shane screw Owens there, but thats done. Theres no face for him to go against on the SD side now. I highly doubt Gable or Ali make the final. Pretty sure the final is Ricochet vs. Andrade. Corbin will win tonight and lose to Cedric next round.


:flair:flair:flair I fucking hate this company.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bradatar said:


> :flair:flair:flair I fucking hate this company.


I mean...they COULD do Corbin vs. Ali but I highly doubt it. Gonna be Heymans boytoy vs. Charlottes boytoy. Im alright with Andrade winning though.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I mean...they COULD do Corbin vs. Ali but I highly doubt it. Gonna be Heymans boytoy vs. Charlottes boytoy. Im alright with Andrade winning though.


I'm cool with Andrade too I like him. Just need to give him a character. I actually predicted the finals being Ali and Corbin, but your scenario is more likely I think.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

It's the SECOND to LAST RAW b4 MNF.........


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bradatar said:


> I'm cool with Andrade too I like him. Just need to give him a character. I actually predicted the finals being Ali and Corbin, but your scenario is more likely I think.


I mean I hope you're right, but Murphy is red hot right now and Im not sure why you would have him beat Bryan and almost beat Roman just to lose to Ali in the first round. But they seem to be high on Ali too and he hasnt been on TV wrestling in a while...so maybe. I mean Corbin vs. Murphy can work too I guess. I just dont see how Pimp Daddy Corbs gets there and it saddens me greatly.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I mean...they COULD do Corbin vs. Ali but I highly doubt it. Gonna be Heymans boytoy vs. Charlottes boytoy. Im alright with Andrade winning though.





bradatar said:


> I'm cool with Andrade too I like him. Just need to give him a character. I actually predicted the finals being Ali and Corbin, but your scenario is more likely I think.


Don't forget about Buddy Murphy on the SD side. He just beat Bryan and is getting good reactions so he could be in line for a push in the tournament.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Don't forget about Buddy Murphy on the SD side. He just beat Bryan and is getting good reactions so he could be in line for a push in the tournament.


Buddy seems pretty cool, but just like Andrade I need some character development with him to get some kind of attachment. Right now, he's just a good wrestler who looks jacked.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh god we're gonna see flipoborechet beat a guy who should snap him in half easier than a slim jim aren't we


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

deepelemblues said:


> Oh god we're gonna see flipoborechet beat a guy who should snap him in half easier than a slim jim aren't we


Correct.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Correct.


:mj4 :mj2


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Correct.


If Drew kills him I would feel a lot better about people telling me Ricochet isn't getting pushed. I still think he is and will be a world champion within a year or two, but jobbing to Drew would make me irrationally happy. And I really don't like Drew either.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Gotta be honest. I'm slightly disappointed how they have handled Sasha's return so far. Her return was great but last week's segments of her promo felt unnecessary for what it needed to do for her and attacking Natalya again makes what she did to Nattie on her return kind of meaningless. Also, you couldn't save Sasha's first match back since Mania for Clash of Champions to make the anticipation worth it? LOL K

Yeah, King of the Ring matches aside, this sounds like a nothing RAW. :yawn


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Isn't Nattie's arm "injured"? Healed within a week after being further damaged twice. Its a miracle!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Drew is going to lose to that damn boring man Rico. :mj2


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

They're giving Ricochet too much at such a short time. It is going to backfire if they keep overpushing him to these lengths, especially since he doesn't have the mic skills or charisma to turn the backlash towards his favor.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

As long as I don't have to see Natalya on my TV this week I'll be happy. She's a such a fucking carrot, and she drives me nuts just fucking looking at her.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

So they are giving strowman another shot at the us belt against aj. I won't be surprised if he wins it off aj styles


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

sailord said:


> So they are giving strowman another shot at the us belt against aj. I won't be surprised if he wins it off aj styles




I can definitely see this. They’re setting up the Seth and Braun match to be for all the gold for some stupid reason. This company man..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Is Corey Graves still on holiday? Commentary was better without him last week for Raw & SmackDown.

Drew to beat Ricochet.

Corbin to beat The Miz.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*If Ricochet wins tonight, Drew will fuck him up in the second round and cost him the match against JOE.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166111685171695618


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like Ricochet but I really want Drew to win. They've been so stop start on Drew's push, they need to either commit to it or not at this point.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So tonight they have:

*Sasha promo & match

*Bayley vs. Nikki

*AJ vs. Braun

*2 KOTR matches

*An 8 man Tag Team Turmoil

I don’t know if it will be good or bad, but they got a bunch of stuff booked for tonight.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Are the KOTR matches that happened already on Hulu or not? Thinking of subscribing for a little while. 


Would like to catch up, assuming the matches are must-see considering the talent and how long it's been since the last KOTR.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm thinking drew def wins since ricochet is still beefing with AJ. Drew Corbin makes the most sense looking at the brackets, but since I chose Miz for the finals I have to stick with him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, in to see what The Boss does and also hopefully the Queen makes an appearance.

Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Sasha getting little to no reaction when she comes out. lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like Sasha's outfit. She's been looking damn good since she came back.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sasha lookin like a snack tonight :book


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Maybe my ears are bad, but Sasha came out to zero pop lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Let's relive Cole having a stroke during Sasha's return. :lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Sasha looks Good


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I think drew will lose cus they don't want drew vs corbin in any context 

Hell maybe we'll get ricochet vs miz :aries2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sasha is HOT.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd sounds like it's gonna be really bad tonight.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crowd sucks. Likely will blow all night.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Maybe my ears are bad, but Sasha came out to zero pop lol.




I don’t blame em. She’s getting “what”’d right now lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Sasha's hair still looks like a wig.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Doing a good job making me dislike Sasha. Good heeling here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This is complete crap. No shock there.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Sasha lookin fresh tonight


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Chose Sasha over Taylor Swift. Probably going to watch Raw, and just keep checking for Missy Elliot's performance. The lights for Taylor's performance looked nice tho. 

Sasha doing a great job right now on the mic. Wish she would have mentioned her husband when she mentioned the vacations.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shes using why she wanted to actually quit into a storyline


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bradatar said:


> I don’t blame em. She’s getting “what”’d right now lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You barley even hear that lol. I think its just the crowd, man. 

Where are they even at tonight?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sasha Ziggler is the new character eh? Wonder if she’ll get a nice squash too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice brawl.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> You barley even hear that lol. I think its just the crowd, man.
> 
> Where are they even at tonight?


New Orleans. Figured it be lit cause they been loud past few years.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Finlay is grabbing some handfuls separating these 2 women.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Where are they tonight? The crowd is anemic


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> You barley even hear that lol. I think its just the crowd, man.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are they even at tonight?




New Orleans. Not off to a very good start lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just can't take anything Nattie does seriously, she's just so... blah.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Corey Graves really hates Sasha :lol


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Gotta admit - not digging the Sasha promo. Just didn't do anything for me. Decent pull-apart between her and Natty thou..


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol sasha doesnt even get a response from becky

she gets natty and looks like a bitch

fpalm


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Where are they tonight? The crowd is anemic


Sasha is going the way of Ambrose's return. Peaking on night one. This is not how you build momentum.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Sasha just isn't good on the mic (she never was) and the terrible crowd didn't help.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Omgwhothehellcares.gif


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bad promo, flat program. I guess Sasha has no spine whatsoever, she had a live mic, she should have said whatever she wanted. What's the worst they could do? Take her off TV until her contract expires?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Well that didn't really go well. The dead crowd sucked the life out of the entire segment. That wasn't the reality based promo it should've been.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

These 2 lame fucks:lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I wonder what Bayley will say


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Sasha had good content in her promo, but she's really not someone who's the best at conveying to a live audience.

So the promo honestly was a bit rough. Good things in there, but rough.

I do hope she changes up her look when she wrestles.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> Sasha is going the way of Ambrose's return. Peaking on night one. This is not how you build momentum.


Yeah and having her "feud" with Nattie fresh from her return is the kiss of death


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

These 2 new day thugs are annoying as fuck
fpalm


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Please get this off TV. What the fuck.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I love the street profits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Sasha vs. Bayley is/WAS the women's revolution


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The street profits kinda gets on my nerves.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a fucking long annoying piece of shit they are lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Street profits were annoying as hell in NXT, just as bad on RAW if not worse.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ziggler and Roode? Did they just spin a ball and pull out 2 random names for a tag team? :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ziggler and Roode? ahaha Hahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WWE is trying to get me to change the channel


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Here comes my man Drew, I really hope he wins this!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Flipochet with the jobber entrance, he is losing.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Rock 2000 level pop for McIntyre.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

I see McIntyre vs Ali at the finals.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

damn. i thought a heel turn would help Sasha in her promo skills but alas... that was very C-. She's NOT Bayley or Natalya or Naomi bad, but she's just more so..disappointing. Because she has it all. All she has to do is cut a good promo and she WOULD be a legit #3 in this division. 

It sounded like scripted lines...thought the stuff she said was fine...but her delivery was trying to hard, too many of the same mannerisms, and not knowining what and when to emphasize things. it's a shame.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Drew gets no reaction, I really hope they dont give him another push.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I don’t like Drew but that king shit fits him nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Battle of the fan favorites :HA


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Drew gets no reaction, I really hope they dont give him another push.


He really doesn't have "IT".


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hopefully Joe wins the tourney


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is like the 2019 version of Van Hammer vs Kaz Hayashi. Why would anyone give a fuck about either of these guys or this match


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

its it just me or king of the ring doesnt seam important.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Hopefully Joe wins the tourney


Heard a "rumor" that Shane would enter and win the tournament at some point (replacing one of the competitors).

Hopefully not but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> This is like the 2019 version of Van Hammer vs Kaz Hayashi. Why would anyone give a fuck about either of these guys or this match


Dope comparison.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Heard a "rumor" that Shane would enter and win the tournament at some point (replacing one of the competitors).
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully not but it wouldn't surprise me.




Stop no way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ricochet takes some of the best back body drops.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:fuckthis

Wow. That Sasha promo sucked. Sorry, it did. It was the laziest, half-assed way they could have gone about her returning and going after Natalya/Becky.

Also, is it just me but does it seem like Sasha doesn't give a fuck, either? Just looking at her facial expressions and the way she carries herself, it looks like she's going through the motions herself. You'd think she would be making the best performances and promos of her career returning. She just seems like she's over everything in the company and is counting down the months.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the repeat step up enziguri as kickochet's go-to to start making a comeback is not as cool as paul heyman or whoever thinks it is


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Drew needs to kill this ballerina already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ricochet trying some power moves with no avail. :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

pls more of dudes just tossing dudes around


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This match shouldn’t end clean 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait. This is Awesome???

:maury


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm so glad Drew is away from Shane now btw, about time :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fuck. A headbutt.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> *Sasha had good content in her promo, but she's really not someone who's the best at conveying to a live audience.*
> 
> So the promo honestly was a bit rough. Good things in there, but rough.
> 
> I do hope she changes up her look when she wrestles.


Agree with this heavy


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Heard a "rumor" that Shane would enter and win the tournament at some point (replacing one of the competitors).
> 
> Hopefully not but it wouldn't surprise me.


Why so they can continue this stupid Best in the world storyline? They better not pull that shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah Sashas promo sucked ass. She looked good tho lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how powerful Drew's moves look, that clothesline DAMN!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

why isn't ricochet holding all the belts i mean geez guys should be dying from him kicking them in the head 15 times a match


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Why so they can continue this stupid Best in the world storyline? They better not pull that shit.


Hopefully not but I really wouldn't be surprised if they did.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, fuck. There goes my prediction to win then. Bleh.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's an upset. Thought Drew was gonna win all the way.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn good match.

Wish Drew won tho.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Right guy won there thankfully.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

McIntyre jobs
:heston


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Drew you’re a complete geek now if you weren’t already 

Ricochet push storms on Jesus Christ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Clean? lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ricochet is gonna beat Joe and Corbin too and go to the finals LOL gay


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:ha :ha :ha

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

:berried:

:trips2: > :vince3:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Really good match. Those 2 worked great together.

Looking like Ricochet's getting all the way to the Finals now. Thinking Ricochet vs. Andrade now for the Finals.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Watch Flipochet win the tournament.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ricochet or Alexander is going to the finals.

Heyman is very high on both guys, so that's why I have either one of those 2.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dude is getting power moves done to him by Ricochet. Drew is done. Corbin going to take Ricochet out in the RAW finals for DAT HEAT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh come on. Drew would have been the best choice to become KotR.

This means Corbin will win now which sucks.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ricochet is winning this entire thing. Ugh. :yawn


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Harper looks like shit bald now 
:maury


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I know this is late but that promo from Sasha was predictable and corny, and I don't even think that was her felt, that script she had to read had Vince written all over it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Watch Flipochet win the tournament.


King Flipashit!! 
:cole


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

damn i forgot that seth and :braun were tag champs :monkey


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh so Rollins is there? Hmmm, wonder if Becky will show up too.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Oh come on. Drew would have been the best choice to become KotR.
> 
> This means Corbin will win now which sucks.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Lol no. Corbin ain't beating Heymans new sexual attraction.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Winner of the inevitable Buddy/Andrade match wins this thing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rkolegend123 said:


> I know this is late but that promo from Sasha was predictable and corny, and I don't even think that was her felt, that script she had to read had Vince written all over it.


Agreed. Felt lame and underwhelming. Sad. She still.can recover just best not to talk again lmfao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

People actually thought Drew would win this match or the entire KOR?! Drew's been unimpressive for pretty much his entire run. He's made to look strong before he loses usually though. As I said, I think the right guy won.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is Stroman turning on Rollins? If so let's get it done now...lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Watch Miz beat Corbin. WF will have a meltdown :HA


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lol no. Corbin ain't beating Heymans new sexual attraction.


Corbin will win against Miz is what i ment by that.

Btw. Corbin sucks

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

It was obvious that Drew was going to lose since he was posing as King before the match.

Drew, KO and SZ are out, it sucks... My boy Andrade better win this tournament.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Emmanuelle said:


> It was obvious that Drew was going to lose since he was posing as King before the match.
> 
> Drew, KO and SZ are out, it sucks... My boy *Andrade better win this tournament.*


:yas :yas :yas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"RAW last week" still on the screen :lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Emmanuelle said:


> It was obvious that Drew was going to lose since he was posing as King before the match.
> 
> Drew, KO and SZ are out, it sucks... My boy Andrade better win this tournament.


Andrade our last hope.
Wouldnt mind Joe winning the tournement

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did they not have time to fit this segment in "last week"? :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

When they announced Seth Rollins name did you guys hear it was just a few people cheering


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hold on a minute, did they really just say Seth isn't even defending his belt at *CLASH OF CHAMPIONS*??? Instead they're continuing this lame "bickering champions" TV bit between him and Braun?

Nice to see they're really putting those best feet forward as AEW looms on the horizon.

Ricochet beating Drew sucks but it's not a surprise, seeing how they've had Drew job to another vanilla geek Alexander in recent weeks.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Is Stroman turning on Rollins? If so let's get it done now...lmao




Knowing this company they put the US title on Braun so clash of champions Seth’s in every match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Braun turning into Show 2.0.heel again 
:heston 
:heston


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> When they announced Seth Rollins name did you guys hear it was just a few people cheering


Way more than Strowman tho

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Seth pulling double duty again on a PPV.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They already made the graphic lmao, can they be any more fake?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah they’re going to be title for title at COC prob. Only reason to book the AJ match, and prob drop the tag belts in some mixed BS match first. 


LFG BIG DADDY CORBIN . WFS FAVORITE SON 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Watch them put the other title on Braun. :mj4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Braun leaving Clash of Champions:


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

CORBBSSSS FTWWWW


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They already made the graphic lmao, can they be any more fake?


Creating a graphic just takes 5 seconds or they just have every possible graphic there allready.

It aint screaming fake to me.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I stand corrected. Double duty for both guys I guess.

How fucking lame is it that the Street Profits have to stand there and be cheerleaders for the Raw product week after week without even wrestling?

They actually had to hype up a tag turmoil match that they have nothing to do with whatsoever... :maury


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

OMG this Seff/Braun "will they/won't they" partnership is going to drag longer than it needs to. Just have Braun turn now and have the match at COC. 

For fuck sakes, man...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Eyo Miz I like you and all but











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Creating a graphic just takes 5 seconds or they just have every possible graphic there allready.
> 
> It aint screaming fake to me.
> 
> ...


What I'm saying is that Rollins JUST accepted the challenge 2 secs before they showed the graphic. They can wait a week. They are pretty much telling you blatantly that it was already pre-planned lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

King awesome sounds awesomely bad.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Braun about to be 0-10 when challenging for the Universal Title.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That fucking jam. LETS FUCKING GO CORBIN 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eh, Miz just get on with the match already.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I couldn't care less about this match


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Im not gay but thats a good looking man


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

@bradatar is marking out right now Corbin is live on RAW lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Go away heat magnet Baron Corbin!!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin showing off the ink again this week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Braun about to be 0-10 when challenging for the Universal Title.


WWE's Goto... alongside Nakamura and Joe (New Japan fans will understand the reference)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Braun sucks at trying to win big titles. Fucking Big Show 2.0
:cornette


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Baron Corbin is the future king of the ring. Just got to get in the End Of Days.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> @bradatar is marking out right now Corbin is live on RAW lol




He’s been severely missed from this show. A heel who knows what he’s doing. Corbin is def on the gas too he got huge in that month away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

One of the best heels vs one of the worst faces


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Does anyone else miss Vic Joesph?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bradatar said:


> He’s been severely missed from this show. A heel who knows what he’s doing. Corbin is def on the gas too he got huge in that month away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tweaked his in-ring attire a bit too I see you Corbin :bjpenn


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Tweaked his in-ring attire a bit too I see you Corbin :bjpenn




I love that he still comes to the ring in the Friday’s bartender outfit just to piss people off. Good touch taking it off for the beater though. Can show off the ink and people can’t make fun of his weird stomach anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Where are the Lacey Evans pictures?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Welp, since RAW tanked. I'm out. Night guys.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy shit. I forgot about Lacey Evans is she still on this show??


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Corbin cant lose to a babyface Miz that would be the end for him


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WF was about to have a meltdown after that SCF :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn I thought that was 3


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Damn I’m sorry Miz. Don’t want you to win but BC kicking out of SCF? Ouch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

he kicked out? wasnt expecting that


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

No surprise there


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Beautiful EOD. LFG KING CORBIN











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thank you God


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Reason to turn off Raw right now.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Damn, Corbin kicked out of the SCF

But, Miz didn't kickout of End of Days


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

There happened to be a mic in that seat.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well he definitely isnt winning the whole thing now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So Corbin ain't winning KOTR :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is AWESOME


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Thank you God




Corbin might actually be getting some wins back since they need a credible heel. He will get to Ricochet just hopefully it doesn’t end there.


This king gear is perfect with him hahahahaha missed ya Corbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Long Live King of the Ring Corbin. All Hail Future King Corbin.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Prince That Was Promised


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Trophies said:


> So Corbin ain't winning KOTR :lol


He is losing to Flipochet.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Solid match from Miz and Corbin.

Though Corbin sitting in the throne just telegraphs him losing, whether next week or the week after.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This should mean Corbin isn't winning KOTR either. Yes! :mark


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

This a pretty good promo by Corbin.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Baron Corbin failing to win the King of the Ring tournament confirmed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The King of the Ring tournament will end up becoming the Cruiserweight Classic.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

FAVORITE SON OF THE LAND

RETIRER OF KURT ANGLE

GOLDEN GLOVES WINNER

FORMER US CHAMPION

KING CORBINNNNNNN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WWE's version of AEWs tag tourney 
:heston


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jinxed! :bryanlol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Viking Raiders has to be winning.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They couldn't dig out the Colon's from the basement for this turmoil match? :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show needs Lacey Evans


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Corbin is actually pretty natural with this, shit fuck it beside Andrade or even Ali, I want Corbin to win this tournament. Still fucking pissed Drew lost


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

All Hail King Corbin! My GOD Im aroused


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"This quite honestly makes me vomit." Corey :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

No Charly segments she's on Vacation feelsbadman


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Are they gonna give Braun the US Title tonight so they can try to make #Sethy2Belts a thing?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

rkolegend123 said:


> Corbin is actually pretty natural with this, shit fuck it beside Andrade or even Ali, I want Corbin to win this tournament. Still fucking pissed Drew lost




He’s a natural asshole. (But apparently one of the nicer dudes in real life). Guy loves being a heel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The POSITIVE will.be Corbin gets new gear instead of the lame Waiter outfit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bayley and Cross, again fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

2 reasons why I haven't posted anything in here until now....

1. The show doesn't look that interesting yet anyway, unless I missed something when I've been walking away from the TV.

2. Why I've been walking around: More bullshit going on, but the current biggest is that I've been the victim of a theft crime today, and it's not the first time.

*FUCK BALTIMORE. 

Trump is a lying ass motherfucker sometimes, but what he said about my city wasn't wrong.*

Trying to use some music to calm my mind (and Bayley who just appeared)....


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> 2 reasons why I haven't posted anything in here until now....
> 
> 1. The show doesn't look that interesting yet anyway, unless I missed something when I've been walking away from the TV.
> 
> ...


Baltimore is a shithole I know how you feel, I grew up here


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm so mad that Drew is out but Corbin advanced. BOO!!! :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*what he said about my city

Damn, let me calm down.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Young prefers AEW why does she lie hahahaha


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is it too much to give another woman a chance? JUST ONE CHANCE? How many times do we have to see this fuckin match?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I am reading from a script, god Domonic work on your acting dude


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dominic sounds like his dad. In fact Dominic looks like he could be Reys dad
:lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

That Dominick promo isn't any better on replay.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The return of Mysterio.... After 2 weeks :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Nikki’s character makes no sense anymore. She don’t deserve the Sanity music that bumps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Speaking of Baltimore lol they'll be here next week, not that either of us should waste our money @XERO


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Instead of Nikki taking another L from Bayley, she should cheat to win.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Well, at least Nikki came out to her own entrance and without Aalexa...for now.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Battle of the thiccness niiiiiiice


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Man, WWE doesn't know how to book tournaments properly anymore (NXT Breakout Tournament or King of the Ring recently). Sad sight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm surprised that Alexa isn't here to try to take the spotlight :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

THIS SHOW NEEDS BECKY FUCKKKKKKK


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Nikki’s character makes no sense anymore. She don’t deserve the Sanity music that bumps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've always hated her version, but the original theme bangs out.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> THIS SHOW NEEDS BECKY FUCKKKKKKK


It does, it is really on life support.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Excuse any other typos I made.



prosperwithdeen said:


> Baltimore is a shithole I know how you feel, I grew up here


Michael Cole just mentioned WWE coming to Baltimore.

He should tell Vince to reconsider. Then again, anyone who spends their money for the show, I hope they have a terrible experience, much like alot of WWE shows over the years, which have been bad at times. (No offense to anyone in this thread who lives in Baltimore going to the show, but my mood is all fucked up right now.)


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Holy shit. I forgot about Lacey Evans is she still on this show??


Complete disgrace she’s hasn’t been on in weeks. 

Hopefully my girl Peyton is back on TV soon.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bayley needs to show more ass.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm just happy Corbin won. Would be a sad day if he lost to that loser Miz.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Can this boring meaningless ass shit end already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Can anyone explain why tf Roode and Ziggler randomly teamed up? was there any segments or lead to this, or is WWE just bullshit as usual? IDK guys I'm going to give this show another 30 min cause this shit has been corny asf


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> It does, it is really on life support.


Charisma and presence are nowhere to be found right now, The Man needs a pre-taped promo to air or something FFS


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Wow, just like that. No Charlotte or Alexa either. Bayley dodges some bullets tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth is barred from ringside? Is he even there? I know Becky isn't, so I would assume Seth isn't either?


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

My God, Bayley is just.........just awful.

Kinda like this episode of Raw.

Braun's totally winning the US Title tonight, by the way.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

#givebraunallthebelts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Charisma and presence are nowhere to be found right now, The Man needs a pre-taped promo to air or something FFS


Let's hope they recorded Becky cutting a promo last week to air tonight.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

There was absolutely no point to that match


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

No, really, why was that match even booked? fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

The Street Profits already told us how this match works so why is Graves repeating it?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Really surprised the Viking Raiders are starting it off.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Wait I though Revival was going to fight New Day for the SmackDown tag team championships?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

bunch of geeks for the Vikings to pillage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This show isn't even halfway over yet. I don't know how you guys do this shit week in and week out


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

No way Im watching this turmoil jobber bullshit, I'll be back for the last hour


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> This show isn't even halfway over yet. I don't know how you guys do this shit week in and week out




Weed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Complete disgrace she’s hasn’t been on in weeks.
> 
> *Hopefully my girl Peyton is back on TV soon.*


Depends how much time off she has gotten for her honeymoon I guess... and even after that Alexa and Nikki have buried the division, so I don't think we will see the IIconics on tv any time soon :sadbecky



prosperwithdeen said:


> THIS SHOW NEEDS BECKY FUCKKKKKKK


I don't want the show to be worse than it already is


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166159183860895744
Boom


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I wonder how many people are going to give Heyman a pass for this dogshit RAW?

All I ask is for transparent consistency.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Depends how much time off she has gotten for her honeymoon I guess... and even after that Alexa and Nikki have buried the division, so I don't think we will see the IIconics on tv any time soon :sadbecky
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With Spears wresting Saturday the honeymoon may be short with another planned later? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

How are the B-Team not squashed already?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I think my mind blocked out the memory of B Team being tag team champs.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166159183860895744
> Boom


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Depends how much time off she has gotten for her honeymoon I guess... and even after that Alexa and Nikki have buried the division, so I don't think we will see the IIconics on tv any time soon :sadbecky
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want the show to be worse than it already is


You watch yourself Mordecay :thelist



Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166159183860895744
> Boom


:Oooh:Oooh:Oooh:Oooh:Oooh:Oooh


TOO MUCH BECKY TOO MUCH


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

WINNING said:


> I wonder how many people are going to give Heyman a pass for this dogshit RAW?
> 
> All I ask is for transparent consistency.


Naw man this is all Prichard's doing 8*D


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Last time I saw The B Team was on Smackdown when they were helping Shane.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Weed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alcohol can't even get me through 3 hours of this shit, let alone weed.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Gallows and Anderson dropped the belts and gonna job to the Viking cosplayers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Bo needs to go on another win streak. I still Bolieve


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

PavelGaborik said:


> Alcohol can't even get me through 3 hours of this shit, let alone weed.




I’m on my phone the entire time. Alcohol can do it but I don’t like hangovers during the week. Getting drunk for PPVs is always fun though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why the fuck is AJ involved in this Braun-Seth feud.

Give him a damn opponent for Clash of Champions..

Fuck off if they do double champ vs double champ at CoC.

They would have turned AJ heel for this LON 2.0 shit which everyone has already picked up on.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Double DQ :HA


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

GAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

what the fuck


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolph gonna sneak into ANOTHER PPV? Hahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Roode and Ziggler. Two of the most wasted talents on the roster.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Worst wrestling show ever


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:ha :ha :ha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

bradatar said:


> With Spears wresting Saturday the honeymoon may be short with another planned later?


I think they will have their honeymoon after All Out, but who knows?



prosperwithdeen said:


> You watch yourself Mordecay :thelist


I am already drunk, IDGAF lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Everytime I see Robert Roode it just reminds me of when I met him at the Performance Center in 2017 - I also met Asuka at the same time and I asked her for a photo and Roode jokingly said "oh of course you want a photo with Asuka over me" and Asuka laughed at him :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lol RIP OC.

They got the Revival push of a week for re-signing, serves them right for being stupid enough to fall for it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Man watch Roode and Zigs job to the the Mexican party 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Any tag team with any ambition or pride should leave the company.

Tag teams are never going to mean shit on the main roster.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> Everytime I see Robert Roode it just reminds me of when I met him at the Performance Center in 2017 - I also met Asuka at the same time and I asked her for a photo and Roode jokingly said "oh of course you want a photo with Asuka over me" and Asuka laughed at him :lol


Asuka or Roode don't matter, what matters is the "IIconic" pic you took that time though :grin2:

You still brag about that every now and then :lauren


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

A lot of jobbers in this tournament!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL OC are geeks once again.

Maybe don't sign five-year mark contracts if your goal was you wanted to be treated better. Enjoy your money of apathy, brehs. :drose


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So Braun and Rollins probably gonna retain at COC. Unless Heavy Machinery finally get some gold.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why not use this Gran Metalik guy in Ricochets role? I assume he probably can’t do English well, but it can’t be any worse. He’s bigger too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ace said:


> Lol RIP OC.
> 
> They got the Revival push of a week for re-signing, serves them right for being stupid enough to fall for it.


Unless they actually have a competitive match at Clash of Champions against the Vikings or an upcoming Raw


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> You only took one "IIconic" pic that time though :grin2:
> 
> You still brag about that every now and then :lauren


I only do it to annoy you :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Bayley needs to show more ass.


*THAT ONE THING would've taken violence off of my mind right now, if her ass just magically appeared on the show earlier.*










(I'm not a maniac who would just kill any random person though. Right now, just 2 people who I've known my whole life & hope they don't give me a real reason to do it one day, and these people in my fucked up city who keep stealing my shit.)


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Roode and Ziggler is one of the most random thrown together tag teams I've seen in some time.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Imagine if they did Seth & Braun vs Roode & Dolph, two thrown together tag teams lol.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Why do Zigglers tights say 'Space Force'?


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

JRL said:


> Why do Zigglers tights say 'Space Force'?


Maybe they were on the half off rack?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

These matches are so heatless, no wonder the crowd is dead.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh man that pin left a seriously disgusting visual.


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Dawson was given the wedgie from hell


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Just saw more of Scott Dawson than I ever needed to.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Revival likely going after New Day's tag titles anyway, so them being in this match was pointless.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not sure why I am still watching this show, it has been trash and I know the IIconics won't be there


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

I miss Jason Jordan


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

WINNING said:


> LOL OC are geeks once again.
> 
> Maybe don't sign five-year mark contracts if your goal was you wanted to be treated better. Enjoy your money of apathy, brehs. :drose


This is good, we need some guys to take the fall so others will realize, even if you're paid well, you still won't be doing anything of note.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dolph Ziggler scoring two pinfalls so far :ziggler2


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Do you think they will have Smackdown guys going for the Raw tag titles?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is so dumb.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The tag titles are so fucking worthless, my god.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

FUCK, I am out of alcohol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This Fucking Sucks.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Went to the gas station to get some cigs.
What did i miss?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> Imagine if they did Seth & Braun vs Roode & Dolph, two thrown together tag teams lol.


LMAO I said this half as a joke but it's happening now :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I kinda knew Heavy Machinery would not win. They wouldn't have SD guys go for the Raw tag titles.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Saturday can't come fast enough.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is this another "please don't leave" Ziggler push?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rip tag division 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh I hate when random people are put together as teams and pushed as tag title challengers or champions. And the worst part is they will probably win the tag titles at Clash of Champions.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

They ain't winning no titles lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, fuck the tag division, they just got buried by a thrown together team... reminds me to the womens tag division


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice, two guys that have barley teamed together, against two other guys that have barley teamed together for the tag team titles.

Tag division = Worthless.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ANOTHER victim Roman video package... Like come the fuck on man.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh shit, Dolph Ziggler and Robert Roode actually won :wow

Even though both men were randomly thrown together, I'm still happy for them :drose

Ziggler and Roode got 4 wins in a row too :trips8


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

That performance by Dolph and Roode :banderas

2018: Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler and Drew McIntyre
2019: Seth Rollins and Braun Strowman vs. Dolph Ziggler and Robert Roode


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Damn, I'm impressed. Bobby and Dolph looked awesome.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> I kinda knew Heavy Machinery would not win. They wouldn't have SD guys go for the Raw tag titles.


Why? alexa faced sd womens champ bayley at stomping grounds. Or was it extreme rules?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And of course the two singles guys who've never teamed up before defeats the actual tag teams....so fucking dumb. Let me guess next week they're gonna mash up Ziggler and Roode's themes and its gonna be fucking awful.

Man they gave Roode like 2 weeks being a singles guy and gave up on him, now he's back to being in a tag team cause they have nothing for him as a singles guy, like i don't get it he's so fucking good and they don't see any value in him as a singles star.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They keep doing dirty to my boy Otis

Why my favorites always have to be jobbers :sadbecky


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm only glad about this because it gives Roode something to do other than lose on Main Event.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> And of course the two singles guys who've never teamed up before defeats the actual tag teams....so fucking dumb. Let me guess next week they're gonna mash up Ziggler and Roode's theme and its gonna be fucking awful.
> 
> Man they gave Roode like 2 weeks being a singles guy and gave up on him, now he's back to being in a tag team cause they have nothing for him as a singles guy, like i don't get it he's so fucking good and they don't see any value in him as a singles star.


And their tag team name gonna be rude dolphins.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

That slipknot NXT song is terrible.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> And their tag team name gonna be rude dolphins.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


It'll be something dumb like that i'm sure, probably The Glorious Showoffs.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> TOO MUCH BECKY TOO MUCH


Ethered. That single tweet from her is better than everything on RAW tonight.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That Sasha pop. :mark: 

*Crickets*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sasha looks amazing. Love the new gear.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> That slipknot NXT song is terrible.


It's been about the only positive thing in NXT the past few months.


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Has Sasha put on a little weight? (And not in a bad way)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh yeah, I did see the Sasha fight.

*But that's NOTHING compared to what I would've done to that damn thief. I carry a pocket knife.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166140677438095362


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If they are such good friends how come we never seen them interact on TV before?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Whats going to be the main event?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Corey continuing to hate Sasha even as a heel is gonna be odd, theres gonna be literally no one on commentary putting her over.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not sure if it is the attitude or something else, but heel Sasha is sexy af


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Whats going to be the main event?


AJ/Braun probably


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Whats going to be the main event?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk




Braun and AJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> If they are such good friends how come we never seen them interact on TV before?


In WWE land all good guys are best friends, if Ember turned heel and attacked Naomi we'd hear how they was once good friends.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wonder if the fiend kills Mysterio tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Love Sasha's blue and white gear.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> FUCK, I am out of alcohol





VitoCorleoneX said:


> Went to the gas station to get some cigs.
> What did i miss?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


I don't smoke or drink at all, but I've briefly done both before, and that shit sounds good right now....


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Yawn.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear if they put the US title on Braun, literally they'll be taking all the titles on Raw and putting them into Braun and Seth's feud, and every match from Raw at COC will have Seth and Braun involved except for the the womens title match.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Wonder how long until Sasha starts crying and whining again? After losing to Becky?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Sasha was the best female wrestler at one point.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Literally zero reaction for Sasha again.

Crowd doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear if they put the US title on Braun, literally they'll be taking all the titles on Raw and putting them into Braun and Seth's feud, and every match from Raw at COC will have Seth and Braun involved except for the the womens title match.


It's been booked already :vince5


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This is fucking retarded.

Nattie has had an injured arm for two weeks and Sasha attacked it. Now she can have a competent wrestling match here? This should have been a no contest beatdown.

They have fumbled the Sasha return *badly*. I'm going to say it now before all the "wait and see what happens before judging" geeks try to own themselves again.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

This would have been a lot better if she was attacking Becky instead. Thankfully, she'll be back next week and Sasha moves on to her.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Literally zero reaction for Sasha again.
> 
> Crowd doesn't give a shit.


Nor should they. Its Sasha Banks, the most overrated overhyped woman on the roster.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This Raw sounds tragic.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WWE still haven't realised how stupid it is to push a division which has never drawn and only one person is over.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WINNING said:


> They have fumbled the Sasha return *badly*.


They really dropped the ball. Becky will have to resuscitate this program when she comes back.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear if they put the US title on Braun, literally they'll be taking all the titles on Raw and putting them into Braun and Seth's feud, and every match from Raw at COC will have Seth and Braun involved except for the the womens title match.




Yup said that earlier. It’s why it’ll happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cesaro about to job to Cedric... fucking hell


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

What happend to the Cesaro Roode EC3 stable?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear if they put the US title on Braun, literally they'll be taking all the titles on Raw and putting them into Braun and Seth's feud, and every match from Raw at COC will have Seth and Braun involved except for the the womens title match.


Rollins will accompany Becky at ringside. :vince2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> *Becky Lynch*, the most overrated overhyped woman on the roster.


FIFY :wink2:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> slipknot


Now I feel like listening to THIS....


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ace said:


> This Raw sounds tragic.




I’ve been nicer about the product lately, but this sucks tonight. Corbin winning a match is my only highlight and I know most people don’t like Corbin so that means lots won’t have any highlights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I’ve been nicer about the product lately, but this sucks tonight. Corbin winning a match is my only highlight and I know most people don’t like Corbin so that means lots won’t have any highlights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I only follow on Twitter, ain't nobody got time to actually watch this shit.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wait what happened with Sasha/Nattie? Fuck I missed it


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bradatar said:


> Yup said that earlier. It’s why it’ll happen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep and they will have screwed The OC hard as hell in favor of a Rollins feud they aren't even involved in.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Sasha/Nattie hate themselves so much that they were brawling earlier....

...so they do choreographed moves in a normal match while following the rules.

:mj4 This fucking company.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

This Raw is so phoned in that it's not even funny. Sad, really. Your top two male and female champs are on vacation because they're engaged, and they can't even put Alexa on to give us some tits and ass.

Now it's a match brought to you by Sonic.........featuring two guys who sure as shit don't eat at Sonic.

Fox bought the right show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Also, when I said the shows have been bad "at times"....

We all know MANY of the shows have been bad for too many years. I just don't say much about it, and some stuff I do actually enjoy, or try to....


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Phoned it in going against the VMAs I guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

I genuinely give 0 fucks about sasha lol. Bad face, 0 reaction as a heel. Putting her in a mini feud with natty made it even worse. I don't see the draw I've read so much about. Basic moveset, prone to botching, and identical matches to when she was a face.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Wait what happened with Sasha/Nattie? Fuck I missed it


Nattie had the early advantage at first, Sasha gained control and won with the Bank Statement. Sasha locked it in again after the match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Can we end this shit please whats next


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Shocking how people (us too) can watch this.
It still draws 2m+ weekly.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AEW or NJPW would have been a far better fit for Fox.

That's what they were looking for - more serious and presented as a sport i.e. pro wrestling, not Vince McMahons bastardized version of it that he calls sports entertainment.

You'd be surprised by the number of MMA fighters and journalists who follow NJPW and treat it with respect. A lot of them shit on WWE.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Damn 17 pages on here.

This thread, like this brand and show overall, is DEAD. 

October is approaching fast, WWE and not because it's football season.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Nattie had the early advantage at first, Sasha gained control and won with the Bank Statement. Sasha locked it in again after the match.


Thanks, sounds like they should have waited until the PPV for her in-ring return like I said earlier


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They had to run last week's match again because they literally have no one else.

Who else have they got in the uppercard?

The roster is paper thin and they're hell bent on making it thinner by geeking out their top stars.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

By the sound of these New Orleans fans, they definitely have buyer's remorse based on the sheer _lack_ of sound they've made all night.

Memories of Mania 30 and 34 dancing in their heads, taunting them...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Phoned it in going against the VMAs I guess


I suppose that's why they gave the Monday off to so many people (Roman, Charlotte, Alexa, Seth, Becky, the IIconics)


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cedrick is pretty good at selling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Michael Cole's fake excitement is one of the worst things to ever happen to the wrestling business


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Ace said:


> They had to run last week's match again because they literally have no one else.
> 
> Who else have they got in the uppercard?


EC3?
Lashley is injured if i remember correctly.

They could still use some SD guys.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

There's a good chance AJ loses tonight, it's something Vince would do.

They haven't even bothered to set up a feud for AJ.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Can we end this shit please whats next


Braun probably wins the US title.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Heyman has lost it.

No clue what he sees in this jabroni.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I seriously don't get this Cedric push, why can he get this kind of push and Roode can't? what cause he flips? he's got less charisma than Ricochet.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They might as well just give Braun the US Title honestly, who cares


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cedrick really is being pushed wow they’re turning RAW into 205 live 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Heyman has lost it.
> 
> No clue what he sees in this jabroni.


The King of the Ring will end up being the Cruiserweight Classic.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cesaro is such a waste of talent.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This nerd is gonna beat Cesaro and Corbin on one fucking leg. Fuck Heyman.


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

So someone sees Cedric as more of a draw than Cesaro? That's seriously messed up.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Cedrick really is being pushed wow they’re turning RAW into 205 live
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smackdown too. Look at Ali and Buddy Murphy lol. Mysterio is about to get re-pushed too


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

Im waiting on Cole to scream welcome to 205 live


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Me in a few weeks when football season is here


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> EC3?
> Lashley is injured if i remember correctly.
> 
> They could still use some SD guys.
> ...


 Both shows are thin, they've geeked out too many guys.


AJ, Lesnar, Joe, Drew and Bryan are jokes, essentially every heel on the main roster.

Then you have Heyman pushing Ricochet and Cedric as up and coming top stars and you wonder no one watches.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Final four is gonna be Ricochet, Alexander, Ali and Andrade. So yeah. Pretty damn close to 205 live. Meanwhile, Samoa Joe, Cesaro, Corbin, all gone.


What are we doing here exactly?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I seriously don't get this Cedric push, why can he get this kind of push and Roode can't? what cause he flips? he's got less charisma than Ricochet.


Or you know, fucking Samoa Joe?...

Someone who has gotten over and is an incredible talent people can buy as a top star...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Folk have to stop pretending Cesaro is worth anything as a singles guy. Put him in tag like he belongs.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Michael Cole's fake excitement is one of the worst things to ever happen to the wrestling business


The elevation of Michael Cole is one of the least talked about reasons for the decline of WWE in the last 15 years. The guy is absolute dogshit and always has been


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Can we get Drake's wife back on TV tho?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't know about you guys but I am so over the 24/7 title. They need to end it. It ran it's course.


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

Jesus.......... remember when the 24/7 title was entertaining?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

R-Truth and Drake making that title entertaining as hell :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sarah Schreiber can get it.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

The 24/7 title might be stupid but I enjoy it. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Phoned it in going against the VMAs I guess
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the VMAs on my PC, from MTV.com, but I'm barely paying attention.

Along with my mood (and watching/listening to other music), I'm just not into alot of today's popular artists....at least, not in the U.S.

Japan is a different story though, Past & Present. Just look at the girl in my sig, she's one of the biggest & greatest Japanese music stars ever. lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They couldn't do this promo before randomly teaming together? Give some story beforehand?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm glad that Dolph isn't moaning for a change :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Final four is gonna be Ricochet, Alexander, Ali and Andrade. So yeah. Pretty damn close to 205 live. Meanwhile, Samoa Joe, Cesaro, Corbin, all gone.
> 
> 
> What are we doing here exactly?


 Heyman's killing Raw, that's what he's doing.

He's lost it if he thinks these guys are the future.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Can we get Drake's wife back on TV tho?












PLEASE


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Who won the Cesaro and Cedric match I missed it


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

Roode oozes charisma, has the look, and can put on psychological matches. Why is he not a world champ?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Not these two clowns again.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Ace said:


> Both shows are thin, they've geeked out too many guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


winning matches doesnt equal to being pushed.
The booking Buddy murphy gets now THAT is a push.

But your right they need to do something with Joe and McIntyre. Especially Joe who probably lost every feud since coming to the main roster. Sad times.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Can we stop with the Street Profits FFS


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Sarah Schreiber can get it.


Agreed hard, can't believe she's 37


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

rkolegend123 said:


> Who won the Cesaro and Cedric match I missed it


Cedric.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So whats the point of Street Profits hanging around backstage and recapping shit from the show? they're just acting like dumb fanboys.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Street Profits geeking out over Braun. :lol


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

My God, you could tell it pained Montez to say this Raw was "lit". (millennial speak is so retarded)


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What's the opposite of lit because that's what this show has been.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

So he missed his cue lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Cedric.


This Cedric push better be worth it, he needs to revamp his character and work the mic more honestly


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

tmorris29585 said:


> Roode oozes charisma, has the look, and can put on psychological matches. Why is he not a world champ?


He should be on Smackdown. He would be a good choice to take the title off Kofi.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ace said:


> What's the opposite of lit because that's what this show has been.




Shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Street profits are a less convincing version of Cryme Time on the mic.

I get what they're going for, but it doesn't work because it's forced and thats not shit people say in public. They're given lines by Vince and white writers think is hip and "cool". 

They should let them be natural and say what they like it would be more effective.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> I suppose that's why they gave the Monday off to so many people (Roman, Charlotte, Alexa, Seth, Becky, the IIconics)


Yeah, that must be the reason why I'm still barely paying attention to Raw either.

Both shows kinda suck, and so does (my) life.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bloc said:


> Agreed hard, can't believe she's 37


She's 37? Had no idea. She's got an amazing body.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ace said:


> Street profits are a less convincing version of Cryme Time on the mic.
> 
> I get what they're going for, but it doesn't work because it's forced and thats not shit people say in public. They're given lines by Vince and white writers they think is hip and "cool".
> 
> They should let them be natural and say what they like it would be more effective.




I think they were giving them more freedom in the beginning but they made weed jokes and shit. I like them still but it seems like they’re more scripted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Ace said:


> Heyman's killing Raw, that's what he's doing.
> 
> 
> 
> He's lost it if he thinks these guys are the future.


Heyman works secretly for AEW

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

Ace said:


> Street profits are a less convincing version of Cryme Time on the mic.
> 
> I get what they're going for, but it doesn't work because it's forced and thats not shit people say in public. They're given lines by Vince and white writers they think is hip and "cool".
> 
> They should let them be natural and say what they like it would be more effective.


Cant have them do that. Vince wrote their good shit remember. I mean it's so them.........


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> She's 37? Had no idea. She's got an amazing body.


Amazing everything


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Trophies said:


> Street Profits geeking out over Braun. :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

A Fiend recap? Lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Crickets for aj. Sad!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why did they bother to bar Seth when he's not even there? :lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

This fiend storyline must have been the most creative thing they came up with in 2019. Lets hope they dont screw this.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ going to get buried by this specialist in failure... :mj2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Amazing everything



:banderas

















https://i.imgur.com/LaUAQFk.mp4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Just give Braun the title fuck it


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Both Cole and Graves just got interrupted in their headsets, lol.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

what a one trick pony Braun is


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

HankHill_85 said:


> Both Cole and Graves just got interrupted in their headsets, lol.


They were giving away the result lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Everybody needs to check out Mavericks IG storys.
Its entertaining.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Strowman is either gonna win the title or this ends up a DQ finish. My bet is that he's winning the title, setting up a winner takes all.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

tmorris29585 said:


> They were giving away the result lol




What’d they say I have selective hearing with them and don’t usually pay attention 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey next lets have Seth go to SDL and take the IC Title off Nakamura, why not just put all the titles into Golden Boy Seth's feud?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah cause watching Stone Cold talk to D level celebrities really seems entertaining...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wonder if the Roman haters will finally admit Seth’s push is worse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Id never thought Id beg for more Roman on TV but Heymans chosen ones on RAW have pushed me to it. Good God man.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They have no clue how to book their champions. Scratch that they don't know to book anything.

Two guys have all the titles on raw and the supposed top heel on the show is getting geeked out to the second top Babyface.


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

bradatar said:


> What’d they say I have selective hearing with them and don’t usually pay attention
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trying to decide how braun would either have 3 matches at coc or a winner take all when he wins.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmfao this booking having your top heel get the comeback pop.

Absolutely clueless.

People are actually behind the heel here. Such ass backwards agenting.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bradatar said:


> Wonder if the Roman haters will finally admit Seth’s push is worse
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dunno, i enjoy Seth more in the ring so its a little more bearable. Seth still hasn't been pushed to the level Roman was though, after Seth has main evented like 4 or 5 straight WM's then we can compare him to Roman's push.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ace said:


> Lmfao this booking having your top heel get the comeback pop.
> 
> Absolutely clueless.
> 
> People are actually behind the heel here. Such ass backwards agenting.


White vs. Naito for The IC at Destruction. Gonna be littttt.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

AJ JUST PULLED AN EDDIE!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Styles with the old Eddie Guerrero trick. :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Exactly Renee this is absolute garbage


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ugh


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

Geek out the oc even more hahahaha


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank god, AJ retains.

Why the fuck does Braun want the US title anyways? i don't get it you got a Universal title shot ffs why you worried about a midcard title? you want to have to go through 2 matches before your world title shot at COC? makes no sense.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck it, I'm ok with that finish. I ain't wanting Seth and Braun having all the fucking titles.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun geeking out the whole club 

Tweener Braun best for business 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

AJ Styles pulling off the tribute to Eddie Guerrero :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

So, Braun may still get a U.S. title shot and pull triple duty.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Finally it's over.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, RAW back to its usual shit, this was so bad


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why book this nonsense?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This RAW was terrible.

No Becky, Reigns or Charlotte and they continue to drop the ball with Sasha's return.

Meh


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

52 pages lol wow. I've been reading this forum for years now, and this is so dead its nuts.

Braun v AJ at coc

Braun and Seth v random team 

Braun v Seth lol

I just feel like this is the way its heading


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

First time I actually stuck around for the full three hours in months. 

It'll be another few more at least before I try again. That was a fucking abomination.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

OC buried hard tonight.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If they don't give AJ a random feud/opponent, Braun is gonna be pulling triple duty at COC lol, he'll be gassed after Match 1


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

tmorris29585 said:


> 52 pages lol wow. I've been reading this forum for years now, and this is so dead its nuts.
> 
> Braun v AJ at coc
> 
> ...


I remember the days on here when the Raw thread would have like 70 pages before the show even started lol, now we can't even get that many pages throughout the entirety of the show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The choke artist sucks donkey balls.


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

I skipped most of this raw tonight, does anyone enjoy the street profit segments? I pretty much skip ahead whenever they appear on my screen now.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> This RAW was terrible.
> 
> No Becky, Reigns or Charlotte and they continue to drop the ball with Sasha's return.
> 
> Meh


Reigns and Charlotte will most likely be on tomorrow.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If they don't give AJ a random feud/opponent, Braun is gonna be pulling triple duty at COC lol, he'll be gassed after Match 1


If fat son of a bitch Adam Cole can pull double duty Braun can too :grin2:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

People thought that two shows of decent RAWs would mean that they are moving forward :mj4

October can't come soon enough. Hell, this Saturday can't come soon enough.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> I remember the days on here when the Raw thread would have like 70 pages before the show even started lol, now we can't even get that many pages throughout the entirety of the show.


When was that? 2012?


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Sounds like I missed a bad one lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Reigns and Charlotte will most likely be on tomorrow.


Reigns will for sure hopefully Charlotte as well but she is not advertised for the show.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

What happened? I actually dozed off during their match.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Soul_Body said:


> Sounds like I missed a bad one lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Yeah, this is something I never or rarely actually say on here, even when I want to....

RAW SUCKED!*


The VMAs Hip-Hop throwback that just ended the show was pretty hot.

I'm watching the replay on TV now to see if I actually missed anything else good, and I also didn't pay enough attention Missy Elliott receiving the Video Vanguard Award, or her performance. And some of the current popular artists are good.

Also not gonna lie, I don't hate Taylor Swift at all as an artist....and that woman kinda turns me on. lol :evil


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166157970444603393


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> When was that? 2012?


Lol it was a long time ago, i've been on here since 2006 so it may have been around then.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Missed out on RAW tonight and not sure if i'll try to watch it.

Austin throwing to/catching footballs from Baker Mayfield is interesting though. Mayfield acting like he is putting his head coach through a Stone Cold Stunner...


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm not normally that negative but GOD this RAW was BAD and the crowd being WOAT didn't help at all.

I should have watched the VMA's instead.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Supostcity said:


> I skipped most of this raw tonight, does anyone enjoy the street profit segments? I pretty much skip ahead whenever they appear on my screen now.


I'm just wishing for someone to attack them with a steel chair, but I'm probably wasting my time.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Drew McIntyre vs Ricochet

- Viking Raiders vs B Team vs O.C vs Robert Roode/Dolph Ziggler vs Lucha House Party vs Revival vs Curt Hawkins/Zack Ryder vs Heavy Machinery 

- Sasha Banks locking in the Banks Statement again on Natalya as a post-match assault

- Dolph Ziggler/Robert Roode backstage interview

- AJ Styles faking the chair shot as a tribute to Eddie Guerrero lol) + Braun Strowman attacking the O.C with a steel chair post-match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DammitC said:


> - Dolph Ziggler/*Robert Roode *backstage interview
> 
> *- AJ Styles faking the chair shot as a tribute to Eddie Guerrero lol) + Braun Strowman attacking the O.C with steel chairs post-match*


I'll rewatch those, and maybe some of the other stuff.


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> When was that? 2012?


Summer of punk was the last time


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

For what I read not highlights for me this week...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

@[USER]Dolorian[/USER]



-XERO- said:


> The VMAs Hip-Hop throwback that just ended the show was pretty hot.
> 
> I'm watching the replay on TV now to see if I actually missed anything else good, and I also didn't pay enough attention Missy Elliott receiving the Video Vanguard Award, or her performance. And some of the current popular artists are good.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, y'all know what I always post.........


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol it was a long time ago, i've been on here since 2006 so it may have been around then.


How long has this place been around?


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> I'm just wishing for someone to attack them with a steel chair, but I'm probably wasting my time.


Now that segment I wouldn't skip! What pointless filler they are

Everyone hated the Braun and AJ match? I thought it was good and one of the few parts of RAW I actually watched without skipping ahead too much. I thought it had good story telling and it was booked right, not just a bunch of false finishers like most matches are these days.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Way to bury your tag team division...


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

They are going to get my hopes up on a Strowman WWE title win just to suck the air out of my hopes. I just know it.


----------



## xxRambo_21xx (Nov 20, 2012)

this was a bad raw to toss out right before MNF starts up


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

The thing I didn’t get the the tag team turmoil stuff is why you bother having The Viking Raiders involved.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I can't believe they buried the RAW tag team division in that Tag Team Turmoil match. I didnt care for any of the tag teams except for the OC. So instead of having them get a rematch for the Titles, lets give it to a random tag team of Bobby Roode and Dolph Ziggler. What the hell? And Drew McIntrye lose to Richocet in the KotR first round match. Just wow. I dont see an endgame with his booking. And I wanted to hear Banks go off in her promo in the opening segment. But it fell kinda flat. Too much to say with little time. And its a feud against Nattie which doesn't help. 

So my pick to win the KotR in McIntrye was a fail. But my other pick is on track to win it. Baron Corbin beat the Miz predictably but it was his post-match promo that showed that the crown will match him perfectly. Will definitely give him more heat too. Cedric Alexander beating Cesaro was fine with me too. Did not enjoy the ending though. Felt Stroman did not need to stand tall over the OC.

Wow at only 56 pages for a RAW thread. That is sad.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I like Strowman but i feel like hes already stale. Hes most fun when wrecking shit with Roman not in dumb tag matches.

The O.C is a comedy jobber group already. Im not sure why i had hopes for anything serious. A heel finn joining is needed.

King Ricochet or King Corbin. Ricochet already uses the name and Corbin is the predictable choice. Im going with Ricochet tho im not sure what heyman sees in him.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Yeah the show took a step backwards for the most part tonight, No Alexa, No Becky, Rollins limited to one segment etc.

Good promo by Sasha though.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

That's what qualifies as huge matches now huh?

Glad I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

The Fiend is the only thing that can save this shitfest


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Would it hurt to have an upset during the KOTR? Every match has been so predictable.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I just seen the page count. You know this was an ass show when there are only 57 pages, in a damn RAW thread.

Smackdown should shit on this episode.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> Also not gonna lie, I don't hate Taylor Swift at all as an artist....and that woman kinda turns me on. lol :evil
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166157970444603393


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The one big defence people have for Rollins being Universal Champion is "at least he'll be there every week" and the garbage excuse for a Pro Wrestler is already taking time off.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The one big defence people have for Rollins being Universal Champion is "at least he'll be there every week" and the garbage excuse for a Pro Wrestler is already taking time off.


How dare a guy getting married take time off. What an asshole


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Are people still goign to stick to the narrative that Baron Corbin cant cut a promo and doesn't have any personality? That little post match promo had more talent and personality in it than any of the flippy spot monkey favourites ever do. 



Death Rider said:


> How dare a guy getting married take time off. What an asshole


Just saying when "he'll be there every week" is the only defence Rollins fans have to why he's pushed to the moon despite being the shittiest Main Eventer of all time, its funny that he's already not there.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Honestly, 2nites RAW felt ALOT like this.......


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Are people still goign to stick to the narrative that Baron Corbin cant cut a promo and doesn't have any personality? That little post match promo had more talent and personality in it than any of the flippy spot monkey favourites ever do.
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying when "he'll be there every week" is the only defence Rollins fans have to why he's pushed to the moon despite being the shittiest Main Eventer of all time, its funny that he's already not there.


I never had a problem with his promos. Tonight's one was really good, even though he didn't do any favors with that goofy crown on his head lol. 

But to me thats why I kind of like Corbin even though at the same time I aint really a fan, he is just so goofy bad it's very entertaining. Corbin is WWE's Tommy Wiseau. Which is better than being a channel changer for sure.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

WWE really broke the bank for the sceptre.

https://www.partycity.com/classic-king-scepter-591868.html


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Tag Team Turmoil: Won by Dolph Ziggler portraying a delusional jobber and Robert Roode, a wrestler I've long enjoyed, but I cannot recall WWE doing anything with him at all since he was champ with Gable for about 2 month over half a year ago. This is really bizarre to me. Why do they keep shafting Heavy Machinery? JUST LET OTISMANIA RUN WILD, GODDAMMIT. 

:mj2

Edit: I'll never not love the "heel pretends the babyface used the weapon on him to get the DQ win/"playing possum"/THE OL' GUERRERO

:mark:


----------



## CdnDestroyer#8 (Jul 2, 2019)

i feel that everytime bray wyatt is on TV at least it is one good segment out of three hours of nothing that happens
the wwe desperately needs to build up someone new up OR use some of the talent that they don't use and push them to the moon


----------

